# Orange Flavored Dragon's Blood?



## derunner (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been searching for an Orange flavored Dragon's Blood thread. I think I recall it being called Tang, but I could not find it.

My daughter and I both noticed that mixing Dragon's blood with orange juice or orange drink is a nice flavor.

I think I recall reading a variant was made with Everclear an Orange zest for some period, and then the liquid added to the dragon's blood.

I was also wondering how mixing some triple sec with DB would work. Has anyone experimented with this? Is there an advantage of using the orange infused Everclear?


----------



## dangerdave (Aug 16, 2013)

Great ideas, derunner!

Let me clarify. The orange zest I made was added to straight lemon Skeeter Pee (not DB) to create an orange/lemon wine---very good indeed! Someone was going to make (or has made) a version of DB with orange juice in place of the lemon juice in the recipe---something I want to try myself.

But your ideas _all_ sound good. I'm not sure which would produce the best flavor. Sounds like you have some experimenting to do! And that's what I love about the versatilty of the DB recipe. People---like you---keep coming up with new ideas, just when I think we've tried everything!

Keep us posted on any trials. I'm always interested in new and innovative variations. I can add them to the pdf file for others to try.


----------



## Billberry (Aug 16, 2013)

A poster on Dave's original triple berry thread in the recipe section named nbwii modified Dave's recipe using orange juice in the must pre ferment. Page 36. Sorry I don't know how to pull quotes from other threads.


----------



## Billberry (Aug 16, 2013)

The Everclear infusion you may be thinking of might be from the same thread where Dave gives Ron's original Skeeter Pee recipe in PDF format. He used various citrus rinds steeped in Everclear to enhance the straight lemon pee.


----------



## CBell (Aug 16, 2013)

Orange Dragon's blood.........BREAKFAST BEVERAGE
Time to get started on some


----------



## derunner (Aug 16, 2013)

Experimentation sounds fun. I'll pick up some Triple sec and try some different strengths. The Everclear option will talk longer to try.


----------



## beardy (Aug 16, 2013)

My lady and I mix mango orange juice with Barefoot Sweet red wine and we call it breakfast wine. I think DB will be replacing the store bought. And I will ABSOLUTELY be making an orange juice based DB now! I seriously love the versatility of this wine. I have a list of "to make" and 9 of 11 are DB variants.


----------

